# NVIDIA GTX 970M 3072 MB oder mit 6144 MB ?



## DANGErde (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir ein neuen Laptop kaufen zum spielen..
Preislich denke ich da so um die 1500eus, kann aber auch günstiger sein.
in der Preis Kategorie finde ich zwei verschiedene 970M Ausführungen einmal mit 3072MB und einmal mit 6144MB.
finde nur keine direkten Test der karten nur von der 970M mit 6144MB von der mit 3072MB finde ich nichts.
Preislich nimmt sich das jetzt nichts, die mit 3072MB ist sogar teilweise teurer bzw die Lapis wo sie verbaut sind.

ich denke da so an ein MSI GT72-2QD81FD Gaming Notebook .
wen wer ein besseren Vorschlag hat...immer ran .


Danke


----------



## Kuanor (12. Januar 2015)

du kannst es auch mal beim notebookguru oder xmg versuchen.da kannst du das notebook an deine bedürfnisse anpassen.kostet vielleicht ein bissl mehr wobei der notebookguru etwas preiswerter ist als xmg bei vergleichbarer ausstattung.das einzige was bei den genannten herstellern selber gemacht werden sollte ist der ssd-einbau die sind auf den produktseiten zu teuer.

der unterschied zwischen 3 oder 6 gb vram ist bei fullhd eher zu vernachlässigen auch wenn alle einstellungen auf ultra stehen.interessant ist die 6 gb variante in verbindung mit 3k oder 4k bildschirm,bei xmg das slimnotebook 15,6 zoll(xmg p505 pro)oder externer bildschirm mit auflösungen über fhd.


mfg Kuanor


----------



## Cinnayum (12. Januar 2015)

2 Notebooks im Vergleich - Schottenland.de (ASUS ROG 751JT)
ggfs. wichtig: die "38H" Variante nehmen, das hat einen Displayportanschluss.
Andere Unterschiede konnte ich nicht herausfinden. Die Anzahl der Akkuzellen ist gleich (war mein 1. Verdacht).
Eventuell weiß jemand anders mehr. (hier die Produkt .pdfs von ASUS)
Die unterschiedlichen Gewichtsangaben bei geizhals / idealo usw. scheinen falsch zu sein bzw. mit und ohne Akku. Die wiegen wohl beide 4,5 kg.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71jQ2Pg3cUS.pdf
http://www.bauers.com/media/pdf/156883.pdf

Das liegt zwar ganz knapp über deinem Ziel, aber es ist schon dabei:
Betriebssystem (auch wenns nur Win 8.1 ist...)
Bluray Laufwerk
256GB SSD
und vor allem es ist erträglich leise!

Ich hab das kleine MSI (GE60-2PE, 120W 1Lüfter) und finde es zu laut.
Eventuell solltest du es (das GT72) mal irgendwo im Spielebetrieb anhören. 220W Wärme müssen irgendwie ja auch weg, selbst wenn es auf 2 Lüfter verteilt ist.
Aber auch bei meinem vorvorletzten NB hatte MSI kein glückliches Händchen mit der Kühlung bewiesen.


----------



## julianbl (12. Januar 2015)

6 oder 3 gb ist egal. Die Grafikkarte bietet garnicht die Rohleistung für 6 gb selbst 3 wirst du kaum bis garnicht brauchen.

Natürlich wenn du die 6GB für den gleichen Preis bekommst.... Dann nimm diese


----------



## Alex555 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich nehme mal an du hast die Wahl zwischen GT72 und ROG G751 ? 
Sowohl die 6gb als auch die 3gb sind mit der selben BIT zahl angebunden, also gibt es da keine Unterschiede. 
Test-Update MSI GT72 (GTX 980M) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Die Kühlung des GT72 steht recht gut da. Im Spielebetrieb nur 45db, die ASUS ROG Modelle waren da auch nur unwesentlich leiser. 
Aufgrund der besseren Wartung, des extra Vram und der Möglichkeit die GPU beim MSI zu tauschen (MXM Karte) würde ich persönlich das MSI nehmen. 
Das ASUS ROG ist aber definitiv auch ein guter Laptop!


----------

